# Lethargic PBP , slight spasms, temp of 104, not eating or drinking



## AccidentalPettingZoo (Mar 5, 2022)

Hey y'all , I'm a new member. I have a 1.5 year old potbelly pig who has not been himself today. Last night it crossed my mind that he might seem a bit off but barely enough to give it more thought. Today he is laying and tonight he has some spasms I guess I would describe them as. It's a tightening of his stomach and maybe his arms. It's very slight.I sat with him earlier and rubbed on him and he rolled over more and wanted his belly rubbed and that was like himself. He won't drink or eat though. I brought some Pedialyte and cranberry juice and rubbed some on his gums to try to get him interested but no luck. I seen where penicillin could help. If it's erysipelas that is wrong with him or a UTI? he doesn't have a cough, he isn't short of breath .


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 5, 2022)

Hi and welcome.  I am sorry, but I am not up on all the abbreviations.  What is a pbp?  I also am not sure what  "the E" word is or how you used SOB.  My interpretation of SOB is pretty salty and I really don't think that is what you are meaning.   Since you said UTI I am assuming it is a male goat or sheep or dog or cat?  Oh I just got to thinking... pot bellied pig?  Sorry, I am not as accustomed to people having them as pets since pigs to me, mean food producing animals.  
I am not up on all the ills that can befall a pot belly pig.  Hope you can figure it out.  Maybe kidney stones???? Pen won't help with something like that but would help with certain infections.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 5, 2022)

PBP - my guess is pot belly pig
E-word - Swine erysipelas maybe?

SOB - um...probably not what we're thinking, lol.


----------



## AccidentalPettingZoo (Mar 5, 2022)

Yes and yes ! That's the word & shortness of breath 🫁


----------



## AccidentalPettingZoo (Mar 5, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Hi and welcome.  I am sorry, but I am not up on all the abbreviations.  What is a pbp?  I also am not sure what  "the E" word is or how you used SOB.  My interpretation of SOB is pretty salty and I really don't think that is what you are meaning.   Since you said UTI I am assuming it is a male goat or sheep or dog or cat?  Oh I just got to thinking... pot bellied pig?  Sorry, I am not as accustomed to people having them as pets since pigs to me, mean food producing animals.
> I am not up on all the ills that can befall a pot belly pig.  Hope you can figure it out.  Maybe kidney stones???? Pen won't help with something like that but would help with certain infections.


Thank you 💗 I edited the abbreviations


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 10, 2022)

AccidentalPettingZoo said:


> Hey y'all , I'm a new member. I have a 1.5 year old potbelly pig who has not been himself today. Last night it crossed my mind that he might seem a bit off but barely enough to give it more thought. Today he is laying and tonight he has some spasms I guess I would describe them as. It's a tightening of his stomach and maybe his arms. It's very slight.I sat with him earlier and rubbed on him and he rolled over more and wanted his belly rubbed and that was like himself. He won't drink or eat though. I brought some Pedialyte and cranberry juice and rubbed some on his gums to try to get him interested but no luck. I seen where penicillin could help. If it's erysipelas that is wrong with him or a UTI? he doesn't have a cough, he isn't short of breath .


How is he today?


----------



## AccidentalPettingZoo (Mar 10, 2022)

After the first full day of tylan he perked up and stood up and the second day he got up and walked around. He's been fine since. Thank you so much for asking.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 10, 2022)

AccidentalPettingZoo said:


> After the first full day of tylan he perked up and stood up and the second day he got up and walked around. He's been fine since. Thank you so much for asking.


Nice update!


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 10, 2022)

Good to hear he's better!!  🤗


----------

